# Clenbuterol for 8 weeks (2 on, 2 off)



## Culler (Jun 1, 2011)

Just starting with Clen a minute ago.  Finally figured I was ready and here we go.  Looks like this:

9:00 a.m. - 50mcg Clen (caps are 50mcgs so I will be running this for the first week or so to gauge my tolerance, then maybe go to 100mcg after the first week.  I know its a bit of a jump, but all depends on how I feel)
2-multi-v's
1 Protein shake w/ 5g taurine
GNC potassium 400mg (should I split this, 200 in morning & 200 at night?)

Workout's at 10:00 p.m., I know it's a bit late but thats all I can do right now with my schedule.  Will be working out 5 days, Monday-Tuesday-Wednesday-off Thursday-Friday-Saturday-off Sunday.  Will be splitting into Shoulders/Tris - Back - Legs - Bi's/Chest - Abs/cardio/forearms, not in that particular order.

Protein shake post work-out with possibly another 5g taurine (too much?)

On off weeks, will be using Jack3D as a pre-workout supp.

Drinking a min. of 2 gallons of water per day.  Usually drink 3/4 a gallon working out.

Diet will be fairly strict, no alcohol, very low carb, high protein.  I feel comfortable with my eating habits.

Currently sitting at 231.4lbs as of last night, with I'm going to estimate 19% BF, but thats just a guess.  Will try and get some updated pics up for comment soon.

Thats it for now, please feel free to comment, spark up some conversations.

Cheers,
Culler


----------



## Culler (Jun 2, 2011)

So yesterday was interesting.  Really didn't expect it to hit me so fast, but wow!
Dropped it at 9:00, by 10:00 I was tripping balls basically... heart was racing, palms were warm, very anxious, was pretty crazy.  Nothing bad, just the sides I was expecting to feel, just wasn't extecpting it to hit me so fast.  

I felt a little anxious all day, was hard to focus on work to be honest.  Drank lots of water and felt good, a little shaky at times, but really nothing to talk about yet.

Will be downing number two shortly.

Weighed in at 229.3lbs last night, I don't know if it really kicks in that much, but that's down from 231lbs the night before.  Will be playing baseball tonight, so probably won't hit the gym, depends on how I feel after the game.  

Will keep updated as it goes along.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep it going, are you going to go keto?


----------



## Culler (Jun 2, 2011)

Not really.  My ultimate goal is good fat loss, in other words burn fat, and not muscle, so I will be watching my diet pretty closely, and it will be a very low carb diet (carbs when I need them).  Eating small portions throughout the day, and good food, no crap!

Keto is pretty interesting, had heard of it, but didn't really pay much attention to it.  Have you heard good things about it?


----------



## toothache (Jun 2, 2011)

I always run ketotifen with clen or albuterol cycle.  Keto will up regulate the receptors so the clen will be more effective and you can run it longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## Culler (Jun 6, 2011)

Just an update.

Clen is working great, a little shaky, but not much now.  Have gone 5 days at 50mcg's, weighed in at 228 last night.  I don't know about anyone else, but the pumps I get now are off the charts.  Did Bi's on Friday, was almost painful, they were so pumped doing preacher curls... love it!

Mild headaches at times, nothing to complain about.  Been taking the regular stuff, taurine, potassium, multi-v, fish oil, milk thistle (had some left over so just finishing the bottle).  

Will be bumping it up to 100mcg's today, this should be fun.  Took the first one this morning at 9:00 a.m., will be taking the second one at 3:00 p.m.  Will let you know how it goes.


----------

